# .45 auto in a rifle



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Why has no one ever chambered .45 ACP in a rifle? i've seen 9mm rifles and 45 colt rifles but never a 45 auto rifle.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

There are several makers... they are just not very useful. Just like the 9mm carbines.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

after some searching i was able to turn up a discontinued marlin, and a possible ruger. i think it would make a great varminting gun.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Yeah... as long as you were shooting an animal in a trap... You have no distance to shoot on these guns. They were not made for that.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

actually the accuracy is great out to 75 yards, you can push it to 100. consider it a big .22, a really big .22


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

ive seen the 45's in a rifle, in automatics, like tactical versions, i think the latest one i saw was from beretta, i cant remember, but it would be a good little gun for varmints at close ranges


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I have a few in 45acp and also 9mm. The 9mm's and 45's both are great plinkers. Soda cans are easy at 100yds with my uzi and marlin camp guns. Fun and would make a great home defence gun.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

whelen where did you get those camp guns, and what did you pay for them?


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I have picked up most of the guns I have at various gun shows. I think the first one I have was purchased at the Tulsa gun show sor about $300.00 or so if I rember right. If you make it to a few gun shows, I would think you would find what you are looking for.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I have picked up most of the guns I have at various gun shows. I think the first one I have was purchased at the Tulsa gun show sor about $300.00 or so if I rember right. If you make it to a few gun shows, I would think you would find what you are looking for.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Some people like them for close range pig hunting.


----------



## hutxn (Oct 16, 2005)

olympic arms makes ar15s in a number of calibers including 45acp.
I sold a ar15 carbine in 45acp that was perfectly balanced in one hand.
also the marlin camp carbine and uzi.
a great police/ anti-personnel carbine within 50 yds.
david from houston


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Why would you really want to?

I mean, I love the .45. It's a great round. But it's filthy expensive.

And keep quiet about not having any range in a .45. Remember that velocity and energy are functions of both the round and the barrel, and most .45 pistols have relatively small barrels. Even still, I can reach out to 75 yards reliably with a factory Glock chambered in .45ACP and equipped with nice iron sights. If you doubt me, go stand downrange. If you're saying to yourself, man, that's a dumb idea, then I guess you're not so sure of that no-range thing.

Me, I like 9mm carbines. They're practical, cheap to shoot, and fairly accurate. That, and I firmly believe that a 9mm, .38 Special, or .38+P are effective rounds. I love guys who say, "Yeah, if I'm gonna have to take em down, I wanna stop em with my .357/.44Magnum/.50DE". Usually, these are the guys at the range who can barely keep em on the paper.

It's not the power of the round or even how many rounds you put into whatever or whoever you're trying to stop. .38+P is an unqualified man-stopper. And the guns that shoot it can be easily handled by women and small-framed shooters, as can the guns that fire them. A big ole .44Magnum, on the other hand, won't fit into everybody's hand.

And by the way, I don't even weigh 150 pounds, but I can comfortably shoot .357 and .44 Mag all day long (it's called "technique", numbnuts). But I still like .38+P.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Beretta now make the CX4 storm carbine looks like a keeper. 9mm,40 S&W and .45 ACP are offered !!


----------

